# flying Merkel Bicycle



## steve guoan (Jan 26, 2014)

I need a Flying Merkel Bicycle badge and handlebars for a 1917 28 inch I am about to restore. Anybody has one for sale I would love to buy.Steve


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 26, 2014)

steve show a pic. of the bike and the headset please.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 26, 2014)

steve guoan said:


> I need a Flying Merkel Bicycle badge and handlebars for a 1917 28 inch I am about to restore. Anybody has one for sale I would love to buy.Steve




Check the Antique Bicycles pre-1933-section  ( 10/22/2013 ) by Double Nickel 

*Anyone here own a Miami Flying Merkle Bicycle?*

Makes for interesting reading & images.
Especially with regards to whether the 1917 bicycle if it's a Merkle came with a "decal" or  "badge"...









.


----------



## steve guoan (Mar 29, 2015)

I need Flying Merkel decals if anyone help me.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 29, 2015)

Please share a photo of your project? There are specifics as to when the decals and the badge were used.


----------

